# FR: un/une X des plus + accord de l'adjectif



## zazap

Ça y est, j'ai un gros doute...
Vous y trouverez une gamme de restaurants traditionnels et avant-gardistes des plus variée ou des plus variés?
Merci bien de m'aider

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également ce fil du forum Français Seulement.


----------



## Erin_R

I think it would be *variée *because it's the *range *of restaurants that's varied.


----------



## jann

Don't you need the plural?

...one of the most varied range*s* of restaurants...
_...une gamme [...] des plus varié*es*._ (une des gammes les plus variées de restaurants, une gamme qui figure parmi les gammes les plus variées)

I do hope a native speaker will weigh in here!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bafflement of the natives = silence. 
Si la réponse avait été facile Zazap n'aurait pas posée cette question...

Then, my try...

Une gamme de restaurants [...] des plus variée (i.e une gamme très variée de restaurant)
*or*
Une gamme de restaurants [...] des plus varié*s* (i.e. restaurants parmi les plus variés)

Both could work IMHO, as "varié" could applies as well to "gamme" as to "restaurants" but not "variées" as "gamme" is singular. If you think about it and replace "varié" by "succulent" for examples, "succulent*s*" is the only possible form.

According to Grévisse:
"le cas est des plus intéressants"
"la situation est des plus embarrassante" (s'applique parfaitement ici! )

Any other opinion ?

P.S. I've posted the question in the Only French forum


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

I never think of this as I would undoubtedly write "variés".
Don't know precisely why, maybe because of the closeness of "les". But it's a damned good question, Zazap.
Mais les deux me semblent possibles aussi, comme PZ ! (tant que la nourriture que l'on y sert n'est pas avariée...  )


----------



## JeanDeSponde

I definitely agree with Karine.
_Une gamme de restaurants des plus variés
_
Si on voulait dire que la gamme est variée, non pas les restaurants (si tant est que ce soit possible...), on dirait
_Une gamme des plus variée de restaurants.

_Comme aurait dit ma grand-mère, la règle est claire.
Comme je dit moi, la règle a été écrite après l'usage...


----------



## jann

> Une gamme de restaurants [...] des plus varié*s* (i.e. restaurants parmi les plus variés)


 Definitely, to say that the restaurants are varied, this makes perfect sense. 

But if we want to say that the range (_la gamme_) is varied...





> Si on voulait dire que la gamme est variée, non pas les restaurants (si tant est que ce soit possible...), on dirait
> _Une gamme des plus variée de restaurants._


I'm afraid I don't quite understand.  Could you explain why you use "_des plus variée"  _instead of _"des plus variée*s*" ?_ 

Somehow, for me, that _des_ indicates a plural that got lost.  This plural doesn't refer to _restaurants_ because they are introduced by _de _("_une gamme de restaurants_")on the model [expression of quantity] + de + noun.  So if it doesn't refer to restaurants, it must refer to  _gammes_, plural... ?


----------



## enJoanet

salut!!


bon, pour reprendre brièvement:

Il y a deux cas de figure. 

-Soit "_des plus"_ est considéré comme superlatif dans quel cas l'adjectif qui le suit s'accorde en nombre..
_Des gammes de restaurants des plus réputés._

-Soit l'on considère "_des plus"_ comme synonyme _"d'extrêmement_", dans quel cas l'on dira : _une gamme des plus variée_ 

Ici, l'on ne met pas en concurrence avec d'autres listes...)



Joan...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

jann said:


> ...
> I'm afraid I don't quite understand.  Could you explain why you use "_des plus variée"  _instead of _"des plus variée*s*" ?_
> ...


I'm afraid I don't understand either - it must be our French equivalent of cricket rules


----------



## jcrow046

sans plaisanterie, il me semble qu'une gamme est forcément variée. L'inclusion du _des _indique que l'adjectif _varié_ fait référence aux restaurants (si non, par intuition vous auriez écrit _une gamme variée_ - ce qui sonne dûrement sur le sens de la logique) , donc dans ce cas j'aviserais _variés. _Mais il est inutile d'indiquer que les restaurants sont variés puisque vous l'avez déjà indiqué avec l'emploie du mot _gamme._ Vous ferez doncmieux de mettre l'emphase sur le mot gamme, c'est plus simple: une gamme exceptionelle de restaurants (..) dans le bon québecquois, _ôtes-moi donc ça ton varié! _


----------



## ChiMike

JeanDeSponde said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand either - it must be our French equivalent of cricket rules


 
That one, at least, is fairly easy. 

The question is whether "varié" (varied, various, different) refers to "restaurants" - a masculine plural (a range of the most different restaurants) or to "gamme" - a feminine singular (a extremely varied range of restaurants). Thus, "variées" is not a choice because it is feminine plural.

If you wrote: "Des gammes de restaurants des plus variées", then, of course, the feminine plural becomes a possibility. 

The only question in my mind is whether a sentence such as:
"Paris et Las Vegas offrent des gammes de restaurants des plus variées, mais la variation n'est pas la même." 
is good French. I think not, subject, of course, to correction. ("Paris et Las Vegas offrent chacune une gamme de restaurants des plus variée (= extrêmement variée), etc....").

There already seems to be some question whether "une gamme variée" is not tautological, but, on that one, I think I might be tempted to quote Dorothy Parker speaking of Katherine Hepburn's performance in the Broadway play "The Lake" (1933): "Miss Hepburn delivered a striking performance that ran the gamut of emotions from A to B." (Mlle Hepburn a offert une représentation saissisante en jouant la gamme des émotions de A à B.)

Disons que ce ne fut pas une gamme des plus variée. It was not an extremely varied gamut.

We might get into troube, however, if we tried: A gamut of the most varied gamuts (a range of the most varied ranges; a scale of the most varied scales) or in French: Une gammes des plus variées... In both languages, such a gambit of gamuts seems a bit excessive if not tautological.


----------



## mwidunn

Context:

*"Tel est l'enseignement de Lumen gentium qui exprime à sa façon une tradition dogmatique des plus fermes et constantes."*

(For anyone's information: _Lumen Gentium_ is a document of the Catholic Church from the 1960's.)

I cannot figure out why the adjectives are feminine plural, since everything in the sentence is singular.  _Des plus_ also has me confused.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## misterk

une tradition dogmatique (understood: that can be counted) among (understood: les traditions les) plus fermes et constantes.

Does that help?


----------



## translator24

Mwidunn, 
I'm french, I understand this sentence, and I understand why you don't understand, but it's simple :

"des plus fermes et constantes" refers to "une tradition", it's a superlative (une des plus).

i.e: it's one "tradition" among the most "fermes" and the most "constantes"


----------



## RowanF

On peut imaginer que la coopération franco-américaine, si une opération militaire a lieu au Mali, sera des plus serrée.

What is the purpose of the "des" in this sentence?

My try:

One can imagine that French-American cooperation, if a military operation takes place in Mali, will be closer.

My other idea was that "des" is being used like a noun:

One can imagine that French-American cooperation, if a military operation takes place in Mali, will be among the closest.

But then I would think serrée would be serrées.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Des plus_ + adjective = very + adjective, among the most + adjective

See also: être des plus + adjectif


----------



## RowanF

Okay, so the fact that it's a fixed expression means I don't actually have to make the past participle _serrée _agree with the implication of pluralness but just the singular feminine noun already written in the sentence, right?


----------



## Maître Capello

In fact both agreements are possible: either with the explicit noun or with the corresponding implied plural noun.

_*Elle* sera des plus serr*ée*._ 
_Elle sera *des* plus serr*ées*._ 

_*une tradition dogmatique* des plus ferm*e* et constant*e*_ 
_une tradition dogmatique *des* plus ferm*es* et constant*es*_ 

+++
Of course there is only one possibility if the explicit noun is already in the plural:

_*Elles* sont des plus serr*ées*.
*des traditions* des plus ferm*es* et constant*es*_


----------

